# Silver Sable female....



## Kaylyn831

I have taken in a beautiful female that I am looking for a rescue to assist with spaying and adoption. I can foster for a short time. She is a full younger sis to my silver sable male. I am in Michigan.

Jorja is 13 months old and UTD on shots. She is housebroken both to being let out on a schedule and to a doggy door. She is great with dogs large and small (I have two Shepherds, a Dane mix and two Chihuahuas). I do not have cats so cannot verify if she would do well with them. She is your typical young Shepherd in that she needs guidance but is a very good girl. Leash trained, rides well in a vehicle. She does prefer females.

I am hoping a rescue is available to assist with the spaying fee and the screening for an adoptive home. She is a beautiful, young and highly adoptable girl but I do not have the resources to ensure a good home for her (home check, followups etc...) any adoption fee would go to the rescue, of course. I would love to keep her but I know my limits and cannot keep her long term.


----------



## galebarr

Hi-
Do you have any photos you can post?


----------



## Kaylyn831

I will get photos later today.


----------



## pamela berger

WHere did you get the dog? Also, you should call the shelters nearest you and find one that is absolutely safe (no kill) so you have a backup place for her.


----------



## Kaylyn831

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverWHere did you get the dog? Also, you should call the shelters nearest you and find one that is absolutely safe (no kill) so you have a backup place for her.


I got her from the original breeder who can no longer care for any of their dogs - she is the last one to place.

There are no safe shelters near me - this is Michigan and people are moving out of the state at an alarming speed and leaving their animals behind - shelters are beyond full!!


----------



## Kaylyn831

*Photo of Silver Sable female*


----------



## Liesje

*Re: Photo of Silver Sable female*

Where in Michigan?


----------



## GSDTrain

*Re: Photo of Silver Sable female*

beautiful girl!


----------



## Kaylyn831

*Re: Photo of Silver Sable female*

Near Frankenmuth.


----------



## mej0620

*Re: Photo of Silver Sable female*

Wow, she's really pretty!


----------



## chevysmom

*Re: Photo of Silver Sable female*

Oh she is beautiful!


----------



## moei

*Re: Photo of Silver Sable female*

Pretty girl. Do you have any courtesy postings on Petfinder for her?


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: KaylynThere are no safe shelters near me - this is Michigan and people are moving out of the state at an alarming speed and leaving their animals behind - shelters are beyond full!!


That is SO sad


----------



## Myamom

She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kaylyn831

> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: KaylynThere are no safe shelters near me - this is Michigan and people are moving out of the state at an alarming speed and leaving their animals behind - shelters are beyond full!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO sad
Click to expand...

You have no idea how sad...
I have had a registered Quarter horse and two registered Paint horses GIVEN to me because people can not afford to feed them due to the economy. And these are not "junk" horses. Cats and dogs are being just turned out in my area and horses are being turned out on state land in northern MI.

I have been storing furniture for a friend who moved out of state several weeks ago. He came back and tried to rent a U-haul to take things with him and he was told it was a two to three week wait for a U-Haul because they were being used to leave the state but none were returning.


----------



## Mom2Sam

She is stunning!


----------



## onyx'girl

Do you have an SPCA in your area that will help with the $$. You would have to take her to adoption events. The one in Kalamazoo is really a great place, hopefully you have one in your area as well. Is there a petfinder link for her?


----------



## Dohhhhh

I am most interested in this pup. Any transport help available to New Jersey??


----------



## namemyne

Get some prices on spaying this girl. If you can foster, or find another good foster home for her, I will bring her into my rescue. 
I am located in NJ but do nationwide adoptions. Please email if you are interested.


----------



## fourdogsrule

Bump
Beautiful Girl


----------



## kathryndhinkle

Wow..that is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen!

Kathryn


----------



## namemyne

what is going on with this baby? Someone update me please!!


----------



## namemyne

Is there ANY news on this girl yet?


----------



## Kaylyn831

Sorry I could not post as my computer finally gave out and I had to get it repaired.

She is still available. Due to my schedule I am not available to go to adoption events and Detroit is about two hours away.


----------



## namemyne

email me at [email protected] if you still want rescue help.


----------



## mychance

Have you contacted Friends of Animals? You can buy a voucher from them for a spay at a reduced rate. It isn't exactly "cheap" ($90) but quite a reduction from the cost of a spay in this area. You could also try Spay-USA. I don't think they have a formal low-cost program in MI, but they can refer to vets who have agreed to lower rates.

Sorry, I don't know my Michigan geography (much to the dismay of my SO who was born at the Univ. of MI and is a die-hard Big Blue fan), but there is also a low-cost clinic (C-Snip) in the Grand Rapids area.


----------



## hsteepe

Hey, guys, this is Buddy'sHope and we will be glad to take this girl and make her Buddy's sister. We will handle getting her spayed and whatever shots she needs but we need assistance getting her to NC. I worked with Joanne of J&J Homeless Rescue and Krista at Bladen County when we got Buddy so I believe we would qualify as a good placement for her. Let me know if she is still available and we will see what we can get done.


----------



## gretchen_shepherddog

just lost my gsd to cancer. i have a home for this girl if she is not spoken for.


----------



## hsteepe

Bumping her back up. There are 3 offers for a new home for this girl.


----------



## hsteepe

I am needing transport from Detroit, MI to Raleigh, NC area. I was not sure if I needed to post here or in the transport forum. I will also post there and if this needs to be removed I understand. But if anyone can give me some direction or guidance on getting transport let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dd

Are you the lady who adopted Sampson? I am thinking you posted he didn't like other dogs?

I am wondering what your plan is if you do a long distance adoption and the dogs don't care for each other - it's always a risk.


----------



## BowWowMeow

This is a beautiful dog and she sounds like she will be lots of fun (and some work too!) Is Buddy ready for a new sibling so soon? I know it's taken my adult rescues quite a few months to fully settle in. I assume you've got him in obedience classes now? 

I have to be honest: there are tons of gsds needing homes in the Carolinas and it would be much easier to do meet and greets with Buddy there. I would be very cautious about doing a long distance adoption without the two dogs meeting, etc. I did adopt Rafi from Cincinnati but drove down there with Chama to make sure it would all work out.


----------



## hsteepe

I did indeed adopt Sampson from Bladen County. We call him Buddy. I am not sure I worded it correctly if I posted that he did not like other dogs. We have been working with our neighbors and their dogs and there is one male smaller ankle bitter I think they are called that barks often at Buddy. Buddy tolerated it for a while then one day Buddy, who we have never heard bark decided to bark back and the little dog ran right back to his owner scared to death. So that may be where I got that he did not care for male dogs. I certainly understand your concern and advice about long distance adoption and the meet and greet. If I feel there is any doubt that they will get along I will not pursue the adoption. I want what is best for both her and Buddy and of course ourselves. I agree that there are many GSD's in NC but most of them are at rescues and they require fences to adopt and my subdivision does not allow fences. I believe Joanne from J&J Homeless Rescue and Krista the animal shelter friend from Bladen County would say we are a good placement option because of our experiece with Buddy and we would not have gotten him but we snatched him prior to a rescue getting him. Having said that I understand about the fence requirement and would not ask for workarounds so I went long distance. I will continue to communicate with the lady that has the dog and if either of us feels that it is not a good thing we just won't let it happen. Hey, as I haven't gotten transport set up yet it may be awhile. We worked with Buddy on his issues and will work with her also. 

Please believe I have the best of intentions and really appreciate all of your advice so please keep it coming. Keeping my finger crossed!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Actually NC shelters are overflowing and rescues cannot keep up with the influx of dogs. There is a white male listed in Gaston Co. - he is in the urgant section. Many NC still use gas to kill dogs, which is a horrible death. Shelters in SC are also overflowing, many use gas or even heartsick. Just check out the urgent section. None of the shelters have a fence requirement. 
Getting a dog from MI to NC is not going to be trivial unless you are prepared to drive yourself or fly her.


----------



## dd

I guess what I was asking was whether once you get her home if there are problems you can't resolve after a reasonable time, and you feel you need to rehome her, what happens then? Would J&J Pet Rescue help you with a placement?

I have done a long distance adoption so I know what you are experiencing, and it's good to have all the bases covered.


----------



## hsteepe

I am sure there are some bases that I have not thought of so that is why I like hearing from you guys and your experience. Your right about the drive to MI its always an option perhaps not the easiest but then somethings just aint easy. We felt that getting a female would be better because of Buddy and that little piece of white meat, as Buddy calls him, barking incident next door. You have all given me food for thought.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Thanks for listening. I think some of us worry because of a couple of situations from this board where there were problems once the dog arrived that weren't foreseen beforehand. Personally I would have to meet the dog and have the dog meet my other dog before I would feel confident about adopting but that's just based on some experiences that I've had personally. 

How much socialization with other dogs has Buddy had? Have dogs been over to your house while you've had him? That's the kind of tests I'd want. The barking at the little dog thing doesn't really say much except that he got annoyed with the other dog (understandably)!


----------



## raqqasa

Hi,

I'm a volunteer/foster with the German Shepherd Rescue in NC. We don't require fences as an absolute. But we do require that energy requirements/etc are well thought out. I happen to live in a townhouse and while a fenced yard would sometimes help out it is by no means required.

As for Buddy's socialization, we have monthly adoptathons and you are welcome to bring Buddy there to get a feel for his "other" dog attitude.


----------



## namemyne

Ok how about if we do checks and balances here. I don't think that Buddy will mind if we do reference checks and have a rescue go and look in on her. 

I think my issue here is if Buddy does not like this baby then what are we going to do. 

Ok guys I am really limited on my internet access so someone please email me if this is the way you want to go. 

[email protected]


----------



## Dohhhhh

Kaylyn 
Did you get my PM from Last week? Have you made an official decision as to where this pup will be going? I have not seen any posts from you indicating your decision as to where she will go.

Thanks!


----------



## hsteepe

I would probably have to agree that Buddy could use some more socialization so thanks for the invite we will take you up on that. Anyone that needs to check us out or come visit Buddy in his home is more then welcome.


----------



## raqqasa

I live in Raleigh so Fuquay-Varina is only about 30 min or so. I would be happy to help


----------



## hsteepe

Great! Thanks so much Raqqasa. I can give you directions when needed. We will be leaving in the morning to go camping for the weekend but anytime after that we will be around. We just got a new camper to accomodate Buddy. He now has room to sprawl!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Updates on this beautiful dog?


----------



## hsteepe

There should be another update as soon as I talk to the lady again.


----------



## ShepherdMania

I am in Rochester, NY and could possibly take her as well. Please email me at [email protected].


----------



## hsteepe

RAQQASA, Can we get a home visit set up? Just let me know when your available and I will be glad to give directions and brush Buddy so he looks his best!! Ha ha. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## raqqasa

Sure, I'll PM you


----------



## raqqasa

Hi, 

So I performed the home visit and everything went well. The home is a good distance from the main highway and the neighborhood is well kept. The house itself well cared for and can accommodate two large gsds. I took my current foster with me. He is extremely submissive and had no issues with Buddy after the initial meet and greet. Buddy will need a submissive companion however, so if she is dominant I would not recommend this match. If you want more information please PM me I would be happy to talk with you in person or via e-mail.


----------



## RebelGSD

It would be a good idea for everyone involved to read the Gaston County thread on the follow up to urgent - to gain better understanding of issues of distance adoption without the dogs meeting each other. It is very informative.


----------



## hsteepe

I will go read that as I am learning something new everyday. The home visit was an eyeopener for both Bob & I. Diana explained things to us and answered all our many questions. She pointed out how Buddy acted towards her foster so we could understand his behavior better. I learned so much and am very grateful she was willing to come for a visit. I have yet to talk to the lady with this silver dog again but at least now I feel like I am more informed. I only want what is best for both dogs and if I can't do the meet & greet then I have to go with what Diana recommended.


----------



## RebelGSD

Or possibly having to live with the responsibilityof separating two dogs until you find a home for the new dog (possible to do and quite inconvenient) - in case there are problems.


----------



## raqqasa

Yes, it will really depend on this females temperament and on their reaction to each other at the first meeting. 

Working through issues revolving around dominance is not something I recommend for most people. And keeping two dogs separate until a new placement can be found is hard.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I wonder what happened to this dog? The thread has gone in other directions but no word on this gorgeous girl in a while.


----------



## hsteepe

BowWowMeow, we have had the home visit and up to this point I have been unable to talk to Kaylyn so at this point I am just waiting to hear back from her. She must be very busy. Once I find out if the female is submissive or not will tell if she is a good fit for Buddy. This has been such a learning experience no matter what the outcome!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I just wonder if she still has the dog? 

And glad to hear that you've learned a lot and know what to look for in a companion for Buddy!


----------



## hsteepe

Ok, just to update everyone here. I have not talked to Kaylyn by phone or email since 7/30. I have tried numerous times to contact her but to no avail. I sure hope nothing has happened on her end but right now it looks like I will need to look elsewhere for a dog. I appreciate everyone's comments and advice and will take all that to heart as I continue to look for a sibling for Buddy. I just know this dog will find a loving home.


----------

